# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  led κυκλωμα

## marikos100

Καλησπέρα. Έχω κάνει αυτό το κύκλωμα (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42486) . πιστεύω το έχω κάνει σωστό όμως έχω ένα πρόβλημα... βάζω 3 βολτ στην είσοδο όπως λέει και δεν γίνετε τίποτα... βάζω 9 βολτ και μου ανάβουν τα λεντ αλλά δεν αναβοσβήνουν. σε μια φάση μου κόπηκε το καλωδιάκι που είχα ενώσει το τρίμμερ και έβαλα την μπαταρία πάλι χωρίς αυτό και είδα οτι πάλι ανάβαν αλλά δεν αναβόσβηναν... τι λέτε να έχει? δεν έχω τόση εμπειρία και δεν βρήσκω κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## cycler

Με αυτές τις αντιστάσεις το κύκλωμα είναι για 3 βολτ. Αν το άναψες με 9 μπορεί να έκαψες το NPN τρανζίστορ.
Άλλαξε τα τρανζίστορ και βάλε αν έχεις πυκνωτή χωρίς πολικότητα και ξαναδοκίμασε με 3V αυτή τη φορά.
Ά, βάλε και το ποτενσιόμετρο στη μέση για να αναβοσβήνει. Στο ένα άκρο τα LED θα μένουν συνεχώς αναμμένα.

----------


## marikos100

πρωτου βαλω τα 9 βολτ με τα 3 δεν αναβε καν. μονο το npn εκαψα ή και το pnp ?

----------


## cycler

Το κύκλωμα που φτιάχνεις λέγεται ταλαντωτής Garner, και ήταν αρχικά πολύ προβληματικό, δηλαδή χρειαζόταν συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και υλικά για να ταλαντώσει. Συνήθως κλείδωνε σε μόνιμη κατάσταση ΟΝ.
Με την αντίσταση εκπομπού στο ΡΝΡ, αυτό βελτιώθηκε πολύ και όπως είναι σχεδιασμένο μάλλον δουλεύει.
Ίσως δεν έχεις βάλει σωστά τα ποδαράκια των τρανζίστορ.
Το κύκλωμα αυτό κρατά τα LED αναμμένα πολύ και τα σβήνει λίγο.
Εγώ για την ίδια λειτουργία θα έκανα ένα πιο σίγουρο κύκλωμα, όπως εδώ, θα έβαζα τα LED όλα στον ένα συλλέκτη, και θα έπαιζα λίγο με τις τιμές των υλικών.

----------

